# Which bulbs to buy??



## phidelt85 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey everyone. I have a question for you all. I currently have a 125gal planted Discus tank with 12- 26W spiral GE daylights over it. My lileopsis brasiliensis is suffering. I just ordered a workhorse 7 ballast but am at a loss as to which bulbs to buy for it. Using SMS charcoal w/ pressurized CO2.
I've been looking into 10,000K T5HO; I want something that will make my reds stand out. Dosing EI method. 

Current plant stock
Sag. subulata
corkscrew val. 
telanthera rosefolia
java fern
Anubias Coffeolia
Amazon swords
Radican Swords.
Mint Bacopa
Lileopsis brasiliensis


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

I like the look of reds under 6500K. Still maintains the green color as a contrast to the red as well. Under 10000K or even 14000K I think they tend to look a bit pink and washed out and even the greens suffer (although 10000K is very dramatic if that is what you are goinig for).

Bulbs vary from manufacturer to manufacturer, however - even when they all call it 10000K or 6500K. And personal taste varies even more.

Your local butcher uses 3500 and 5500K in their meat display cases fwiw.


----------



## phidelt85 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I've got 6500K bulbs in there now. I'm looking to supplement for foreground horizontal growth instead of vertical growth.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

For T5HO, go with the Giesemann midday bulbs. They're sexy. SEXY.


----------

